# chokes to use for buckshot?



## rob1089 (Mar 1, 2005)

I have an Winchester 1300 and a Mossberg 9200 with 28" barrels. What is the best choke to use to shoot OOO buckshot, and heavy shot for coyotes. Any advise will be greatly apperciated.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Generally speaking the larger the shot you are shooting the more "open" the choke you should use. The best way is to set up a pattern board, draw a circle on the paper for a kill zone, back off to the distance you think you will be shooting and start shooting. I would start with a modified, then a skeet 1, improved cly, and the cly.


----------

